

Is there really a cloud price war? - tanglesome
https://community.csc.com/community/cio-engage/blog/2014/05/28/is-there-really-a-cloud-price-war

======
aceperry
Good article. Author takes on what so often turns out to be a overly
simplistic and poorly thought out "white paper" put out by these research
firms. Glad to see someone respond with more insightful points.

